# lightroom 64bit has stopped working



## BAZZDIVE (May 8, 2011)

aaahhhh been trying to load this all day but no go all i wanted to do was load this this morning then spend half hour or so on some images then play with the kids......no chance been here frustrated looking at forums and help lines and still it isnt working. i am no IT wizzard but i can normally load software! but not this one its completely foxed me if anyone can shed some light in some well easy terms for me to get my head around i would be very very greatful as i am now ready to throw the towl in so come one guys please please HELP!


----------



## Evan (May 8, 2011)

It would be helpful if you could share what kind of error you are getting and what you are doing when it happens.


----------



## b_gossweiler (May 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, bazz 

I from my side can only repeat what I told you in the U2U forum:


> First:
> Upgrade your Lightroom 3.2 to Lightroom 3.4, as LR3.4  contains a lot of bug fixes against LR3.2. The download link to LR 3.4  is shown at the top of the forum page.
> 
> If that does not  solve your issue, rename the Lightroom preferences file to something  else, so LR will build a new one upon start. The location of the  lightroom preferences file for your operating system can be found in the  KB article my link in the prior post points to.


If any of the above is unclear to you, please come back and ask.

Beat

P.S: As I can now see you're on Win7, you'll find the LR preferences file (Lightroom 3 Preferences.agprefs) at this location:
Users/[_username_]/AppData/Roaming/Adobe/Lightroom/Preferences/


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 8, 2011)

Hi, and welcome to the forum.

Happy to try to help but we're going to need a bit more information than you've supplied so far.

So, when you say you've been 'trying to load' Lightroom, do you mean just trying to start it? It's already installed and you have been using it before today, yes? What exactly happens when you try to start it? Are you getting any error messages, if so what are they?

Or do you mean you're trying to install it for the first time? How, from a download or a CD/DVD? What happens during the install? Error messages?

Get back to us with the answers and we'll take it from there...


----------



## BAZZDIVE (May 8, 2011)

ok here goes n thanks for the quick reply to all as said i am not the sharpest pencil in the box when it comes to IT so ill try n let you know whats happening.
i have a toshiba satelite 450d  with windows 7 64bit and when i install lightroom  then try to run the program the message box tell me lightroom 64 bit has stopped working its been loaded from a  cd this is the1st time ive loaded it since purchasing it im not sure whats meant by lr preferences file  bit above me sorry!


----------



## b_gossweiler (May 8, 2011)

Please go to this page:
http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/product.jsp?product=113&platform=Windows
Download Lightroom 3.4 for Windows, install it, and try if it works for you.

If not, please come back here and we take further steps.

Beat


----------



## BAZZDIVE (May 8, 2011)

ta buddy give it a wirl!


----------



## BAZZDIVE (May 8, 2011)

tried the update as you were sending your last post just tried to open the program and the same dialogue box comes up "lightroom 64bit has stopped working"


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 8, 2011)

One other thing....can you tell me how much RAM you have in your Toshiba? Looking it up on Amazon it seems that the basic model ships with only 1GB of RAM, which is simply not enough to run Lightroom 3. So how much have you got installed?


----------



## BAZZDIVE (May 9, 2011)

hi guys sorry but got logged out last night coulnd get back in at all so had to change name sorry if this isnt what youre supposed to do
 any way my laptop has 4gb af ram  bout 3.75 useable does that help?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 9, 2011)

Admin note - I've just combined your 2 accounts for you.  Let me know if you want a different username going forward, and I can switch that for you, but your current username/password should continue working.


----------



## BAZZDIVE (May 10, 2011)

hi mate are you here


----------



## b_gossweiler (May 10, 2011)

OK, do this for me please:

On your Win7 system, while LR is closed, click on the start button and - under "Search Programs and Files", enter the following:
%appdata%\Adobe\Lightroom

Then press Enter.

Come back here when done.


----------



## BAZZDIVE (May 10, 2011)

ok done it


----------



## b_gossweiler (May 10, 2011)

You should now see a folder called "Preferences", do you see a file called "Lightroom 3 Preferences.agprefs" in that folder?


----------



## BAZZDIVE (May 10, 2011)

a dialogue box tell me nothing matches my search


----------



## BAZZDIVE (May 10, 2011)

sorry mate got it


----------



## b_gossweiler (May 10, 2011)

Now rename the file "Lightroom 3 Preferences.agprefs" to "Lightroom 3 Preferences.agprefs.old". You can do this by using right-click/rename on the file


----------



## BAZZDIVE (May 10, 2011)

ok mate done that


----------



## b_gossweiler (May 10, 2011)

Now can you please make a screenshot of the preferences folder and post it here?


----------



## BAZZDIVE (May 10, 2011)

sorry mate hows that done must remember who you are dealing with a bit of a nob when it comes to this kind of thing


----------



## BAZZDIVE (May 10, 2011)

sorry mate hows that done


----------



## b_gossweiler (May 10, 2011)

Click Start -> All Programs -> Accessories -> Snipping Tool

Then mark the area of the folder content with your mouse and click "Save Snip", give the screenshot a name and save it to your desktop.

Then click onto the "Insert Image" option here in the posting Window 

choose the image just saved to your desktop (using browse) and then click "upload file(s)".

Beat


----------



## BAZZDIVE (May 10, 2011)

i do not get browse come up all i get is enter your url


----------



## b_gossweiler (May 10, 2011)

Can you see a Tab "From Computer" which you can click?:


----------



## BAZZDIVE (May 8, 2011)

aaahhhh been trying to load this all day but no go all i wanted to do was load this this morning then spend half hour or so on some images then play with the kids......no chance been here frustrated looking at forums and help lines and still it isnt working. i am no IT wizzard but i can normally load software! but not this one its completely foxed me if anyone can shed some light in some well easy terms for me to get my head around i would be very very greatful as i am now ready to throw the towl in so come one guys please please HELP!


----------



## BAZZDIVE (May 10, 2011)

no i dont get that box!


----------



## BAZZDIVE (May 10, 2011)

i get please enter the url of your image


----------



## b_gossweiler (May 10, 2011)

OK, let's skip this then.

Now, try starting LR (leave the explorer window with the preferences folder open).


----------



## BAZZDIVE (May 10, 2011)

i now get a box telling me lightroom has found compatible catalogues would you .like to upgrade an existing catalogue or open with a new catalogue


----------



## b_gossweiler (May 10, 2011)

choose "open with a new catalog" for right now


----------



## b_gossweiler (May 10, 2011)

Then enter a FOLDER name (i.e. folder "LR Catalog" in Pictures)


----------



## BAZZDIVE (May 10, 2011)

is that "create a new catalogue"


----------



## b_gossweiler (May 10, 2011)

Yes, thats "Create a New Catalog", and then enter a folder name like this:


----------



## BAZZDIVE (May 10, 2011)

as soon as i clicked creatae a new catalogue the whole programe sprung to life now i can open and close it and hopefully use it


----------



## b_gossweiler (May 10, 2011)

OK, now I would recommend you do some reading/watching of LR introductions. Please read the first few chapters of the manual and/or see these videos:
http://www.jkost.com/lightroom.html (see Lightroom 3 Getting Started Series)

Also, you can find some very useful information in our Tips and Tricks forum.

Enjoy!
Beat


----------



## BAZZDIVE (May 10, 2011)

man you have been absolutely great thanks for all your time and patience not sure what else to say really  this software was recomended to me by a friend  and took some  time to decide to buy it as its quite expensive for me then all this i was almost ready to send it back  n shoot my mate cheers buddy agaian!


----------



## b_gossweiler (May 10, 2011)

I'm glad it's working for you now. But please do me the favour of doing some reading/watching first, as it is important to understand the basics of the program in order to use it properly.

And if you have any other questions/problems, feel free to ask back here.

Beat


----------



## BAZZDIVE (May 10, 2011)

cheers buddy what can i say youve been a star n reall saved my skin as the wife has had kittens about how much i spent then all this i thought she was gonna take away my spending priveliges!


----------



## BAZZDIVE (May 10, 2011)

no worries thanks again


----------



## BAZZDIVE (May 10, 2011)

logging off ta!


----------



## Kiwigeoff (May 10, 2011)

Brilliant work Beat and Jim!!!!!:hail::hail::hail::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## eldees23 (May 21, 2011)

*Same problem*

Wow...I had the same problem then after i followed what you said, it worked now...Thank you so much.


----------



## b_gossweiler (May 22, 2011)

Glad your problem was solved, and welcome to the Forums, eldees


----------

